
The Most Powerful Lesson I’ve Ever Learned in Business - jackgavigan
https://medium.com/@mmccue/the-most-powerful-lesson-i-ve-ever-learned-in-business-4d89e95ab250
======
DrScump
Original posting got 30+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11154125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11154125)

